# My car of the day,new 2020 Alfa Romeo Giulia Veloce.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfa's new BMW 3 series rival has had a refresh to keep it competitive. One thing the Giulia Veloce had on it's side was it's dynamic ability but what it lacked was tech. Alfa has looked to address this with an improvement to it's infotainment system with Apple car play and Android auto now installed as well as a new 8.8 inch touchscreen display which has sharper graphics and is controlled by a new rotary wheel. More driver assistance programmes , an improvement in material quality and a tweaked interior layout. Although these changes are subtle and much needed, Alfa has reworked the trim structure. This Giulia has a 276 BHP 2.0 litre four-pot under it's hood sending power to the rear wheels through an eight-speed auto gearbox. Aluminium components are used for the double wish-bone front suspension, a multi-link rear axle and reworked steering rack for precise handling. Alfa are offering adaptive dampers as part of a £1,650 performance pack that also brings a limited slip diff. The updated driver assistance systems are nothing new for the class it's in but they now put the Giulia on a level playing field with it's rivals. In high spec trim, the Veloce gets sat-nav, adaptive cruise control, all round parking sensors with rear view camera, heated leather sports seats, wireless charging and upgraded brakes. For a further £995 you can have 19 inch alloys so all in all it seems like a rather nice package.

Like it?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

That's rather nice, always loved Alfa's.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I definitely like it however I'm biased.

Disappointed they done away with the Ti version though as having recently had a '19 Veloce in standard trim while mine was in the garage I'm 100% glad I went for the Ti.

That said the new version is apparently very nice coming from someone who traded their old version for the newb:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

They do make a nice looking car don't they ? I'm kind of wondering what that number plate would look like in the normal place in the middle say at the bottom of the triangle ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are good looking cars.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes for me. Very nice and great to drive with a great ****pit (even the diesel I tried).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Big yes from me love it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed - a yes from me :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not sure that colour suits it or shows it off in it's best light, but yes.

Although not with that black model badge, what's going on there?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Alfa's always look great don't they?

I very very very nearly had one of these (Giulia that is) - heart really wanted it, but my head won and I ended up a V90.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lush cars that just ooze beauty but I do recall Dawn (MagpieV6) saying the after sales and customer service is shocking, or words to that effect should issues arise, which they will as it's an Alfa.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Class car - love my Dad's one and the infotainment and alloy upgrades were much needed as they slightly spoiled a fantastic looking and performing car. Pity like many new cars these days they don't sound like much.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not for me
Just can’t get past the whole issue with Alfa’s from years gone by
No from me SB


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Love it, wouldn't buy it. Historical stuff sticks and having been an Alfa owner, any twitch or squeak or rumble induced anxiety.
I also love that the cloverleaf alloys are almost the same as those from years ago, aged really well.

ETA - I didn't actually have any problems in my two years with the Alfa but didn't stop me being nervous about it.


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Love it, wouldn't buy it. Historical stuff sticks and having been an Alfa owner, any twitch or squeak or rumble induced anxiety.
> I also love that the cloverleaf alloys are almost the same as those from years ago, aged really well.


This 100%
If it was a bmw underneath that lovely body it would be a no brainer, but we all know it'll fall to bits/break.
A definite heart purchase. Wouldn't say no to a Q model if someone wants to buy me one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I absolutely love that


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

bigcarpchaser said:


> This 100%
> If it was a bmw underneath that lovely body it would be a no brainer, but we all know it'll fall to bits/break.
> A definite heart purchase. Wouldn't say no to a Q model if someone wants to buy me one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New car warranties/PCP/PCH are there for a reason though - after that they really become a bargain. Alfas are now a lot more reliable on the new platform than they were previously.


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

I get that but would you really want the hassle anyway? 
I love Alfa’s (I had a few back in the day) but I wouldn’t risk one now I’m all grown up and sensible(ish) he says with a C63 on the drive Lolol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Two of the most reliable cars I have owned have been Alfas - both GTV V6s

Dealer network is shockingly bad but Id say the basic product is as good as anything else out there


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bigcarpchaser said:


> This 100%
> If it was a bmw underneath that lovely body it would be a no brainer, but we all know it'll fall to bits/break.
> A definite heart purchase. Wouldn't say no to a Q model if someone wants to buy me one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worst car from a financial point of view was my 5 series BMW i bought new in 2009. Had it 7 years and vowed never to get another after spending thousands on it on what i found out was common faults 

One year into ownership of the Alfa and i still love it. My issue is the West Coast dealer in Scotland for Alfa is Arnold Clark 

Got rid of the Beemer for a Jeep Grand Cherokee which is obviously part of the same group  and never had any issues with it in the 3 year of ownership either :thumb:


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

All marques have their rogues, I’ve had a disco 3 and 4 so well versed in Land Rover “reliability”. I’ve had to beat myself with a big stick to stop me buying another one as when they’re good, they’re very good, but when they’re not, they’re flipping expensive  
Most modern cars are pretty decent compared to the ones we drove 30 years ago, maybe we expect a bit too much from something with so many complicated moving parts. Mind you, they cost enough to expect a fair degree of reliability!!! 
I had a 3 series from new for 3 years. Never had any issues whatsoever. Depreciation though, that was a killer. There’s always a Friday dog though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Got rid of the Beemer for a Jeep Grand Cherokee which is obviously part of the same group and never had any issues with it in the 3 year of ownership either :thumb:


Thought they were a Merc ML "underneath", nowt to do with BMW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Love it, I would love a Q.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Potentially my next motor, Veloce Ti I hope. I'm not stupid enough to believe all the nonsense about reliability/old stigmas attached to italian cars. 

My partner has an 14' plate Giulietta with nearly 100k miles on it. Not let her down in the 2 yrs & 30k miles she has done. I had an Abarth for 3 1/2 years & again, not a single issue. Was a terrific little car & I've no doubt the Giulia is the same.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Love it - can't resist an Alfa despite the poor press in years gone by. Yes from me SB


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bigcarpchaser said:


> Thought they were a Merc ML "underneath", nowt to do with BMW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeep are part of Alfa I meant not BMW. When i said the same group I was meaning in relation to my previous sentence about now having an Alfa :thumb: Though having re-read it realise I wasn't clear :lol:

It's the FCA group which is Fiat Chrysler Automobiles so they have Alfa Romeo, Chrysler, Dodge, Fiat, Jeep and MaseratI as far as I'm aware.

I appreciate I had a bad experience with BMW I'm not saying all are the same but it's put me off the brand however quite a few on here are saying they wouldn't buy Alfa having never had the brand because of past problems. Look at Skoda years ago and how they've progressed I'm old enough to remember all the skoda/Lada jokes :lol:


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

This was my Alfa ownership a few years ago. A 2009 159 posted this on another forum.

It was a very nice car to look at and very comfortable. 2.4L 5cyl derv ti model with qtronic auto box. I haven’t owned a manual since. Had the car for 4 years (longest I’ve owned any car). It cost me a small fortune to keep it running. Every time I thought it was sorted something else would pop up. I bought it with 50k and I did 70k in it fitting 16 tyres, 3 front wheel bearings, 2 full sets of front wishbones, springs and dampers all round, inlet manifold swirl modification to prevent surging...... it was never ending. In the end I refused to spend more money on it. It lasted 6 months before I decided to move it on as it needed another set of front wishbones, front tyres and exhaust rear section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Potentially my next motor, Veloce Ti I hope. I'm not stupid enough to believe all the nonsense about reliability/old stigmas attached to italian cars.
> 
> My partner has an 14' plate Giulietta with nearly 100k miles on it. Not let her down in the 2 yrs & 30k miles she has done. I had an Abarth for 3 1/2 years & again, not a single issue. Was a terrific little car & I've no doubt the Giulia is the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Not reckon you'll miss the grumble from your A45? Veloce a much more refined looking and economical driving car but has very little personality to it's engine until you go up to the QV version.... unlike the Giuliettas of the past (had a QV version of one of those myself) which were beautiful, nippy and had a nice engine note.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Not reckon you'll miss the grumble from your A45? Veloce a much more refined looking and economical driving car but has very little personality to it's engine until you go up to the QV version.... unlike the Giuliettas of the past (had a QV version of one of those myself) which were beautiful, nippy and had a nice engine note.


100% I will miss the A45 when she goes. Although with a new house being built I'll need to free up some funds so she it has to go eventually to reduce my outgoings. Will be getting something a little more sensible as I enter my 30s 

Hardly drive the thing the way it's meant to be driven sadly. Working from home means I'm probably doing about a 1/4 of the miles I was expecting to do. 20 min drive along the motorway once or twice a week so not very exciting.

Still considering another hot hatch though, maybe an I30n which is still a sensible buy but fun. Honda civic is tempting but the styling is hard to accept despite it being an excellent drivers car. Really like the Megane RS also but the interior doesn't excite me. Will be a tough decision when it finally comes to replacing the Merc but will be more head over heart 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Ah sure maybe a new A35 I'm sure they're more economical now  Interior epic but again will sound nothing like yours atm


----------

